# Refreezing Meat



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Is it ok to feed your dog meat that has been frozen, thawed and refrozen again? 
I get some meat sometimes that is already frozen and there is no way I can separate it into individual meals without thawing it first. It then goes bad before she can eat it all. 
I just want to make sure I'm not putting my dog at risk if I do refreeze it again.
Thanks.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You can re-freeze it a dozen times if you wish. It won't hurt your dog.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank You! That makes me happy


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

MollyWoppy said:


> Thank You! That makes me happy


You can also feed him freezer burned meat if you get a chance to get some for free or VERY cheap. :smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have to thaw out 40 to 60 pound cases of meat that are just one big frozen block of meat. Takes us about 2-4 days at room temp to get them thawed out completely...dogs do fine on it :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I do it all the time and my dogs don't mind in the slightest


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. Appreciate it!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Most of the meat I buy is put right in the freezer when I get it home, then thawed on the day of the "meat storm" when I cut and portion it into one day packages, and thrown back in the freezer until I need it. I never thought twice.

Ever so slightly off topic: why is it "bad" to do this for humans?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

CorgiPaws said:


> Ever so slightly off topic: why is it "bad" to do this for humans?


During freezing conditions bacteria don't grow. They aren't killed but don't grow. After thawing they begin to grow. Refreezing locks them at the new higher level until thawing again at which point they begin growing again from the higher level.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> During freezing conditions bacteria don't grow. They aren't killed but don't grow. After thawing they begin to grow. Refreezing locks them at the new higher level until thawing again at which point they begin growing again from the higher level.


Makes sense, but doesn't cooking it kill the bacteria anyway??


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought it had a lot to do with the flavor of the meat as well.


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

Question: for how many days would it be safe enough to keep thawed poultry, or any meat for istance, in the refrigerator?

I have had some chicken breast in the refrigerator for a week already and I thought about cooking it instead.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We have fed some pretty smelly meats before, without one single issue. Of course you should do what feels comfortable but as long as you have a normal, healthy dog there is no risk of feeding "old" meat. They are scavengers by instinct and will eat decaying meat that has been rotting for days or weeks. Their bodies and immune systems are built to handle that kind of bacterial load.

The only thing that I didn't feel comfortable feeding to the girls was a bag of lamb ribs that sat out at room temp for a day or two and turned green. They smelled so bad it made me gag but all the dogs were drooling and begging for them...yuck!!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I once fed my Corgi Turkey that I had forgotten about until I opened the fridge and smelled it. It was pretty bad. 
He was fine. 
It smelled so bad I couldn't hardly stand it, and it even looked funky. I was pretty sure he'd at least have yucky stools, but he didn't.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I've certainly fed "gamey" meat before. If it made me wretch to smell it, I may think twice... but probably feed it anyway  A healthy dog should be able to handle old meat fine.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Maab said:


> Question: for how many days would it be safe enough to keep thawed poultry, or any meat for istance, in the refrigerator?


Until it smells so bad you throw up when you smell it. Then don't wait any longer, feed it that day. :smile:


----------



## Maab (Nov 9, 2009)

I think I got you messages... Thanks again


----------



## Branderstaffs (Jan 17, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> You can re-freeze it a dozen times if you wish. It won't hurt your dog.


That's reassuring to know as i'm in a very similar situation.
I'm about to collect my first batch of poultry necks from my local butcher,he will get it for me from a slaughter house and the minimal amount per order is 18kg which comes in large frozen blocks!
I will need to defrost it then bag into portions ready for freezing again!


----------

